# Some YouTubes!



## AKShrake (Sep 12, 2010)

This is for those silly Seinfeld fans such as myself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSGV5wEv1o

This is for people who enjoy some good Bass playing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy3V2Tl4g3s (Sorry, Bassist here ^.=~^ )

Here is something EVERYONE would like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P785j15Tzk

This one's hilarious as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCpjgl2baLs [Languagewise NSFW]


Sorry, it's late and I wanted to post something  !


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

This should be in Lynx Plox.


----------



## AKShrake (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh god, it's late. I feel a little dumb. Thank you for pointing it out, I shall get a mod to move it ASAP.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txp8B4ek_kk

It's funny.


----------

